# Scotland & midges (again)



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Helloooo

There's a danger of us heading way oop north this summer, and possibly meeting up at a writers' weekend near to Pitlochry in early September.

I know the midge season is worst around July and August, but I'm sure I remember someone saying that one side of Scotland is worse than the other (or I dreamt it :? ). Although Pitlochry is around the middle, if one side is better it would dictate which way we went up there.

I've searched a fair bit, but can't find maybe the one specific post.

Gerald


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Think you will find that the west side is the worst for midges, but then it does depend where you go, keep away from water based areas.

cabby


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

West side is worst, take up smoking, it help a little.
East coast was clear, but last year had a few bites while working on our farm just inland from Pennan.
Pitlochry used to be clear but you never know :lol: 
Martin.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Midgies*

Gerald

Yup - its the wet west ( West coast of Argyll & West Coast ofInverness shire ) thats the problem area - no issues in the part of Perthshire you're intending to visit - so have a great trip - we'll be up in Morayshire in August -and thats not a problem either.

Harry


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Apologies for my misinterpretation - I thought you meant Scottish Midges like Jimmy Krankie, lol - I am thick though.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

It's one reason we a reluctant to visit Scotland - my wife gets eaten alive by said beasts :roll: :roll:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I am here in sunny Scotland with Carol and I have not seen a single midge nor spotted a haggis..

:rofl: :blowkiss: :blowkiss: :blowkiss: :blowkiss:


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Haggis Spotting*



CaGreg said:


> I am here in sunny Scotland with Carol and I have not seen a single midge nor spotted a haggis..
> 
> :rofl: :blowkiss: :blowkiss: :blowkiss: :blowkiss:


You need to be on the west side of a Munro (facing south) - they always run round the Munros clockwise -easliy spotted IMHO   

Harry


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the replies. We're just trying to get a small group of people in one place at one time - it's so difficult :evil: 

The writing thing may not happen, but we still want to visit. Do they do veggie haggis for Annie? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

plenty of good tasty veggie haggis available (dare I say often better than the regular variety).
The reason why our friend isn't seeing any haggis running around at the moment is that it's the breeding season so they are all tucked up in their little hidey holes making whoopy!

Chris


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Veggie Haggis !!!*



geraldandannie said:


> Thanks a lot for the replies. We're just trying to get a small group of people in one place at one time - it's so difficult :evil:
> 
> The writing thing may not happen, but we still want to visit. Do they do veggie haggis for Annie? :wink:
> 
> Gerald


By the time you remove everything 'animal' based from the haggis (including the sheeps stomach ) - you're left with some oatmeal and maybe some barley - is Annie OK with that (+ tatties & mashed neeps of course ) ??

Harry


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Veggie Haggis !!!*



Coulstock said:


> you're left with some oatmeal and maybe some barley - is Annie OK with that (+ tatties & mashed neeps of course ) ??


I'm sure that would be fine, Harry - if only I knew what the devil "neeps" were :?

Gerald


----------



## 97751 (Feb 17, 2006)

Think its swede :lol: 

Del


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

delandave said:


> Think its swede :lol:


Think you're right, Del :wink:

:: Neeps and tatties ::

Gerald


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

Just going back to the original problem for a moment, some years ago BC (Before Camper) we spent a happy couple of weeks in July/August with the kids in tents camping on the east side and making forays to the west during the day. 

There are several east/west main roads to give variety.

Takes a bit longer in the MH but might be worth considering?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Diver said:


> we spent a happy couple of weeks in July/August with the kids in tents camping on the east side and making forays to the west during the day. Takes a bit longer in the MH but might be worth considering?


It sounds a good idea. We definitely want to see the left hand side - I did a couple of motorbike rallies up through Glencoe to Ardnamurchan Point some years ago :: LINK :: and I'd love to revisit some of the places. Don't think I'll take the van down to the point, though - I seem to remember a very narrow, twisty and un-motorhomelike road.

Gerald


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Well, AuntieSandra and I will start our epic journey in the morning, 10am-ish, bound for the west side, Lochalsh, nephew's place. I keep mentioning his LIVE WEBCAM at

http://www.914outdoor.co.uk/content/view/15/29/

Reference the midges... they can be awful in the summer. But they are also fascinating little creatures. (Did I say that?) I once bought two books about them, so was able to appreciate them, and learn to love them... :roll:

They hate sunshine, so we need many sunny days whilst we're up there.
They hate wind above about 5.5mph., so we need windy, sunny days.
And when it's a beautiful, windy and sunny day, and we feel like walking through the heather and gorse and bracken, WE DON'T, because the little darlings are hiding in or under the undergrowth waiting to nip your legs! :evil:

They are more prolific between May and September, but we have experienced them in a mild April, and even last October, the bleeders were still busy. Spray right, pray right, keep them at bay!

The nephew's Outdoor Shop sells loads of Avon Skin So Soft. He will declare, "We have the sweetest smelling mountaineers in the British Isles!"

But the beauty of the west side of Scotland is worth the inconvenience! If anyone wants to join us up there, opposite Eilean Donan Castle, study the website to find us.

Stay well y'all!


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

The following site will be updated in May for 2009.

http://www.midgeforecast.co.uk

Motorhomer


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

CaGreg said:


> I am here in sunny Scotland with Carol and I have not seen a single midge nor spotted a haggis..
> 
> Update..........
> I still have seen no midges, but today I hefted a Haggis in each hand!!
> ...


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Very many congrats, Ca. And you don't look a day over 18 8) 

Gerald


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I concur with Ca........defo no midges at this time of year!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

The midge is a much maligned wee beastie, its actually pure dead harmless, if you don't taste all sweet like!! You soft Englishers need to harden up and stop whinging about midgies after all we Scots dunt whinge about your weird habit of calling everywhere the bloomin same! I mean who needs 17 Strouds in the one blooming country for gawds sake.

We needs to put midgies in the same category as gassing and being arrested towing an A frame..........................................      



Ok so that was a minor whinge!


----------

